# Nevermore



## Icestorm (Oct 28, 2009)

So how about this amazing Progressive Metal band from Seattle. For me this is one of the best modern metal bands out there, Guitarist Jeff Loomis is creative in ways I've never heard in other metal guitarists and vocalist Warrel Dane is def. in my top 5 now. this band's work is stupidly addictive and I cant stop listening to them. This Godless Endeavor is one of the best metal records I've ever listened to with Dreaming Neon Black in a CLOSE second. 

so any of you others into this killer band?


----------



## Aden (Oct 28, 2009)

I have their discography lying around somewhere, but I haven't gotten to it.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 30, 2009)

Great band.  Very unique sound.  

Dead Heart In A Dead World and Politics Of Ecstasy are my favorite discs from them


----------

